# i think im low now



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

Fixed the rears today after ripping a bag and the sides and front lip painted, just a few drive way shots will have a real photo shoot soon, and the frame should be notched this week before fixx fest.-enjoy































.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: i think im low now (IvIikeWhy)*

that looks photoshoped low







looks really good


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah im lowered on PS v.7.0


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

oh this is for you to look at Santi


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

dayum!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_oh this is for you to look at Santi










i thought it was mounted off-center so this wouldnt happen?


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

was that ripped bag due to the shock bolt then?


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

i believe since it was off centered and the bolt came loose on the bottom cup it shifted there for it didnt compress normal and it got hung up on the top of the bag in the picture is how the bag was in the car, but i put the smaller air house bags in not offset and everything bolted normal and i have a 2 finger gap between the bolt and bag when fully collapsed and a little more of a finger gap when the bag is up.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

wow, so sick!!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Proper Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..what r those wheels


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

Looks awesome!
BMX stickers FTW


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*

the bottom of your lip and valances look lower then the bottom of your wheels


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_the bottom of your lip and valances look lower then the bottom of your wheels








u
I'm trying to tuck earth LOL, yeah it looks a little funny with 17s and the wheels are starks


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

you could go lower...


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (dubbr)*

im hoping after the frame is notched the subframe bolts ill hit the ground


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

looking proper mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZOMGMKIV (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: i think im low now (IvIikeWhy)*

OMG. Looks good. Love the wheels.
Get your Jetta on air Josh. 
Even Better.....VRT 12v on air = SECCCKKKS


_Modified by ZOMGMKIV at 9:47 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_im hoping after the frame is notched the subframe bolts ill hit the ground

how close is it now?


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: i think im low now (IvIikeWhy)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_oh this is for you to look at Santi


I still cant believe this thing blew like it did. Its strange. I guess its my falt for not double checking that bolt. Cause the only thing that could've happened was that the bottom cup came loose. 
I'll see what you did tomorrow with that bottom cup. 
the car looks even better now. the lip and sides painted now make it look way better.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: i think im low now (IvIikeWhy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: i think im low now (IvIikeWhy)*

oh jeauh! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Perfect!


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

pinkie gap

_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
how close is it now?


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

thanks for all the kind words guys.!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IvIikeWhy)*

Damn...
best.fif.rocking.17s.period.
Love the white one chrome/polished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Damn...
best.fif.rocking.17s.period.


it looks great but i dont know about that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
it looks great but i dont know about that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well thats why its my opinion AJ


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

well... that was my opinion too, Justin


----------



## ZOMGMKIV (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: i think im low now (IvIikeWhy)*

Bring it by the ETA one day so we can get some pictures


----------



## Fantana's Girl (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: i think im low now (IvIikeWhy)*

looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: i think im low now (Fantana's Girl)*

Can't believe it's tucking 17's , looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: i think im low now (Rat4Life)*

how is your subframe not on the ground


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: i think im low now ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_how is your subframe not on the ground

good ****ing question. how about some under the chassis snaps? assuming you can even get them


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: i think im low now (IvIikeWhy)*

get low








looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: i think im low now ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_how is your subframe not on the ground

i guess it's p-chopped


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: i think im low now (BADCLOWN)*

i just ask because paulito is on the ground, rafi's on the ground, but neither seem lower. 
this is mike's and your car seems like it sits 3/4 inch lower up front, yet his subframe is where you say yours is. maybe the r32 is different








http://ballsdeepsquad.com/felgen/miker32f-1.jpg


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: i think im low now ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_how is your subframe not on the ground
 
since the frame isnt notched its keeping the right side up just enough for the subframe to be right above the ground like about a quarter inch, oh and by the way i fixed my rears with the rubber mount in there so it doesnt bang around anymore, im really happy now!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: i think im low now (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_ 
since the frame isnt notched its keeping the right side up just enough for the subframe to be right above the ground like about a quarter inch

x2. 
Jason here is the pic of how close it is. Keep in mind sway is still in also! 
















link to original build up thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: i think im low now (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
x2. 
Jason here is the pic of how close it is. Keep in mind sway is still in also! 








id=4015465&page=1]http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1[/url]

yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: i think im low now (Santi)*

ok so it appears that the r32 subframe is slightly different. you see where my question is coming from? mike's is the same distance from the ground yet this car's control arm bushings are lower.
**** it, his underneath engine covers are coming off


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What is the fender measurement?! That shizz is low!! Those inner tie rods are pissed!


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow that is ridiculously dope.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow..


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_What is the fender measurement?! That shizz is low!! Those inner tie rods are pissed!

the fronts are 20.5 and i just got the rears at 20.5 also after putting in a smaller bag.










_Modified by IvIikeWhy at 4:44 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ok so it appears that the r32 subframe is slightly different. you see where my question is coming from? mike's is the same distance from the ground yet this car's control arm bushings are lower.
**** it, his underneath engine covers are coming off









the Rs are different, get a GTI on air, or i'll have to get a R on air.








BTW ur gonna kill me, but i just remembered i was suppose to send u that f'ing Key. u got PM.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: i think im low now (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_









sick!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: i think im low now ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i just ask because paulito is on the ground, rafi's on the ground, but neither seem lower. 
this is mike's and your car seems like it sits 3/4 inch lower up front, yet his subframe is where you say yours is. maybe the r32 is different








http://ballsdeepsquad.com/felgen/miker32f-1.jpg 

since my back goes so low its kind of picks the front up and lays the bolts towards the back of the sub frame. my lip may look higher then some but the rocker is level and not raked like most hence not giving the front more of a dip and making the back of the sub frame lower


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: i think im low now (PAULITO)*

This is why I want an MK5 right here!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: i think im low now (JB_1152)*

Those wheels look sick polished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 17s look really small on the mk5 body to me though. Drop is still sick though.










_Modified by hellaSmoked at 6:56 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: i think im low now (hellaSmoked)*

any pics all the way up? just want to see how high it goes


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: i think im low now (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_any pics all the way up? just want to see how high it goes 
 ill try to get some up later tomorrow or sometime this week.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I know someone is getting notched tomorrow... Mines at the same shop right now, at least I think it's your ( how many other bagged Vw are in our area)


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think your low too


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

what size are your tires?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_I know someone is getting notched tomorrow... Mines at the same shop right now, at least I think it's your ( how many other bagged Vw are in our area)

yeah he is, i'm glad u finally got it done too... about damn time.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yeah he is, i'm glad u finally got it done too... about damn time. 


why the hell arent you doing it in-house? get a plasma cutter, some pipe, and weld some ****. dammit!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I can afford the notch, but not a plasma cutter , welder and while I at it I only have a one car garage so I'll need a shop too.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

why the hell arent you doing it in-house? get a plasma cutter, some pipe, and weld some ****. dammit!









cus i dont got no $$$ for that shiz yet, otehrwise i would, problem w/ using a plasma is that fuel lines run through there on mk4s at least, and gotta be more careful. but i do wanna do this.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

fuel lines schmeul lines. use some scissors and a paper towel tube.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

haha
use a 2.5 hole saw. makes it like cake. sweet, delicous, perfectly round, easy to weld, cake.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

my question is, how do you guys seal the inside of the frame rail from rusting? There is raw metal on the insides from the welds. Water can get into the frame rails. 
? Just dont think about 2+ years from now or what ?


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

saw this car at the meet on Wednesday. Looked sick and low. Good job man..


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_my question is, how do you guys seal the inside of the frame rail from rusting? There is raw metal on the insides from the welds. Water can get into the frame rails. 
? Just dont think about 2+ years from now or what ?









you could buy some weld trough primer, and after cutting the hole prime it on the bare metal, after that weld right over .
also i noticed on the newer vw's bare metal just doesn't rust for some reason.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

its getting notched as we speak and i was going to have me and a friend use a circular saw but right now n school and trying to get it done before fixx it wasnt happening, but yeah im getting it done at Rhodes the same place you got yours done Squillo, those guys there were talking about how much they like your car.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

are those carving starks?
look super similar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

work wheels made them for carving


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
you could buy some weld trough primer, and after cutting the hole prime it on the bare metal, after that weld right over .
also i noticed on the newer vw's bare metal just doesn't rust for some reason.


All that will do is burn off the primer.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
you could buy some weld trough primer, and after cutting the hole prime it on the bare metal, after that weld right over .
also i noticed on the newer vw's bare metal just doesn't rust for some reason.

i was wondering the same. i would think that the primer would just melt or run off once it gets super hot


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_

All that will do is burn off the primer. 

there is a special primer called prime a weld developed for this application


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*

Lets see some shot of the car all done


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_

All that will do is burn off the primer. 

zinc rich weld through primer is meant to melt as its getting welded then flow back towards the welds.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_

All that will do is burn off the primer. 

go smell some acetone vapors like i do all day long, then it would make all sense to you.


----------



## Highway Pirate (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Wow...just wow. Clean, low and very tasteful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: i think im low now (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_any pics all the way up? just want to see how high it goes 

Here it is with the notch i need to do a real photo shoot soon.
This is all the way down subframe on the floor and still 25 pounds of air in the front.








The passenger side.








Pretty much all the way up in the front 105 lbs. of air. Since the subframe hit the ground before all the air is out i might spin the coil up a few threads so it can go a little higher when all the way up.








The rears up at 80 lbs.











_Modified by IvIikeWhy at 3:20 PM 10-19-2008_


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

saw ur car at fixxfest and it looked sick!


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (osteor10)*

thanks i appreciate all the comments!


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (IvIikeWhy)*

Fantastic MkV, looks great.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

rad!


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

soo ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theHossgti)*

wow, looks so hot!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

what struts are you running in the front?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

mason tech w/ bearing relocation kit.


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

i want that house


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_mason tech w/ bearing relocation kit. 

thanks mang ... i knew youd be the one letting me know ...


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

yeah santi is right


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_yeah santi is right 

for some reason i thought you went with bagyards ... i am still heavily contemplating which to go with FK's or bagyards ...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
for some reason i thought you went with bagyards ... i am still heavily contemplating which to go with FK's or bagyards ... 

well, u already have the bags just to swap ur current coils for FK's. Or u can spend the $$$ wait over a month and get bagyards... 
If bagyards didnt take long i would recommend them to everyone cus they are great quality, but it just takes too long to get.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

well they will all go low so its up to you how much you want to spend, but mine ride really good and in sure the bagyards ride the same if not better, and i was in one car that had bags over fks and it felt pretty much the same.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IvIikeWhy)*

bags over fk's definetly dont ride the same as bagyards. bagyards is honestly as close to OEM smooth you can get, i ride in my mkv daily with bagyards, and pretty much daily in ryanmiller's car. the ride quality is unmatchable, and ive ridden in bag over fk's plenty of times.







just my .02


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*

your right i would say that mine ride way better lower cause of the shortened strut than bags over fks


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (IvIikeWhy)*

BAgs over FKs can ride just as good as bagyards, or MAson Tech's kit. 
It all depends on 2 things:
1.) If they are used or new. The more miles the shocks have the worse it'll feel cus they'll be broken in and feeling soft. 
2.) If they have adjustable dampening or not. Having that extra little bit of adjustability can make a huge difference. 
There is a bunch of other things that need to be taken into account when talking about better riding suspension. Sway bars, wheel size, tire size, rear suspension, wieght of car, and other components that can alter the ride and people dont think about it twice. 
Also Bagyards feel so nice cus they are BRAND NEW, but i've riden on brand new MAson Techs, and also BRand NEw coils w/ BAgs and they riden just like stock, if not better, not as bubbly, or soft. 
I've also riden on old Bilsteins and i dont think there is anything worse. they get super bouncy, and stiff, more than other coils, like weitecs, Fks, or Konis.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

so bagyard and fks go equally low...
which one goes higher aired up? and why switch to bagyard if you already have fk?


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

ll once the subframe hits thats it and i know they all will do that and the highest they go im not sure mine dont go more than an inch and a half of wheel gap but thats what you sacrifice to go low other than that they arent bouncy really low so i can drive lower than on coils and not hit as much ****


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

Bagyards go higher than FK's, BUT all u need is to go high enough to get the subframe off the ground, so who really cares on how high they go... I know i dont.







Air on a car is meant to go down, on a truck it can go either way.


----------

